# Fan-Fiction?



## JazzTD (Jan 7, 2012)

What do you think about fan-fiction? (not the site, the actual fan fiction)

Would you write it? Would you read it? Have you written it? Thoughts on it?

Personally I enjoy fan fiction, I have written some and there are various stories I absolutely adore despite being fan fiction. But I do know people who think it's demeaning.

What do you think?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 7, 2012)

I've written it. I've read some. Now that I'm trying to actually make writing my career, I would no longer write fan fiction (except in certain narrow circumstances, e.g. a challenge, or if asked by the original author).

You can't publish or make a living from fan fiction, and since my goal is to be published and make a living doing this, writing fan fiction does me no good at all.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm currently writing short stories set in the Warcraft IP as it is a universe I love dearly.
Hm, Benjamin, atleast you can win writing contests! (Reffering to the Blizzard Writing Contest.)


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, there is that; I actually did enter the Blizzard 2011 Writing Contest. I wonder when they announce the winners? It's been a couple of months...

That would fall under the "asked by the original author" category, though. Or in this case, the company that owns the copyrights.


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 7, 2012)

Ben already won the *Legendary Sidekick Trigger Challenge.*  There is no greater height of achievement.  

Personally, I find fan fiction uninteresting to read.  Why would I write it?


----------



## Xanados (Jan 7, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> Ben already won the *Legendary Sidekick Trigger Challenge.*  There is no greater height of achievement.
> 
> Personally, I find fan fiction uninteresting to read.  Why would I write it?


Why do you find it uninteresting? Surely you would if it was a franchise you liked?


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 7, 2012)

Xanados said:


> Why do you find it uninteresting? Surely you would if it was a franchise you liked?



I'm picky, I guess.  Granted, some fan fic can be both well-plotted and well-written.  But when it comes to reading and writing, I prefer a bent towards originality.  I'd rather see a writer use his own world over someone else's.


----------



## Telcontar (Jan 7, 2012)

I've written a lot of it, but much like Ben now that I'm serious about starting a career as a writer I'll be leaving it behind, with the obvious exceptions of writing contests or - may it be - hired work! Though I suppose if they _hire_ you to write a book in their world, it isn't really fan fiction...

The only exception is a story that's been brewing in my head set in the Warhammer universe. It's been incubating for such a long time it seems a shame to me if I don't get it out on paper.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 7, 2012)

For me it really depends on the individual fanfic.  There is one I follow religiously based on an anime I watched as a kid.  By now the fanfic has surpassed the original in length.  The most recent chapter, the 68th not counting various "specials", is almost the length of HP and the Philospher's Stone, suffice to say chapters are few and far between...

Anyways the thing is the author strives to keep the pre-existing characters true to themselves but also having them grow.  She even added a standard item from other fanfic's of the show that really has no basis and actually made it work.

So I guess what I'm trying to say that fanfiction is good when it stays true to the original.  (Though a good parody is always good to)

Edit: Oh and the author of the aforementioned fanfic has been writing said fanfic since she was 13 which is about 11 or 12 years ago.  The earlier chapters show her inexperience but there is no doubt she has grown as a writer.  And is incredibly dedicated.

I also think fanfic is good for beginner writers, its an exercise that can give them skill they can later use.  Similar to how art students go to museums and paint famous paintings.


(Also keep in mind We would ask that fanfic not be posted on this site)


----------



## Xanados (Jan 7, 2012)

myrddin173 said:


> (Also keep in mind We would ask that fanfic not be posted on this site)


Oh...
I posted Warcraft fan fiction in the showcase section quite a while ago now. I wondered why it was devoid of any response for the first few days. I'm also working on fan fiction at the minute. Can I atleast make a thread linking it to my blog when said fiction is complete?


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 7, 2012)

Xanados said:


> Can I atleast make a thread linking it to my blog when said fiction is complete?



You would have to double check with Black Dragon but I would say yes.  Since in that case this site would not be the one _hosting _it.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello everyone =) I like fanfictions and I do write them, but I see the practice of writing fanfics as a game and a joke that nobody should take seriously at all!! When I write fanfics I just have fun writing freak and crazy stories without making any real writing effort, so in my opinion fanfics should be recreational only.

I honestly do not understand those fanfiction "authors" that put so much effort and energy into writing their little fanfics- It doesn't matter at all how long or well written a fanfic can get, it's just a stupid fanfic and it will always be!! I have talked to many writers of super long fanfics telling them to create their own worlds and their own characters, to be more like us, but they never listen =(

In case anyone would like to read my super freak fanfics like the Happy Hogwarts Friends series, Battlestar Fleur, Of Titans and Fairies or maybe Vengeance (all are very short fanfics) you can easily find Sheilawisz at fanfiction.net and maybe laugh yourself sick with my little monsters!!

@Myrddin: I have a question for you!! Are parodies allowed in the Showcase section?? I have a little story that is a parody of the first Narnia movie (not a fanfic, it has characters and a world of its own) and I want to share it, but it's derivative work after all... I asked Black Dragon, no answer so far =(


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 8, 2012)

Fanfic might help new authors for a brief period, but I recommend moving away from it fairly quickly if you really want to be a serious writer of original fiction. If your only interest is in writing fanfics, there is certainly nothing wrong with doing so. If you want to move into more serious, original fiction, fanfic is more of a crutch than anything. You're not developing all of the skills you need because so much of it has already been done for you and you're just piggybacking on the work of others. Like with most things, if you're not exercising a particular skill you aren't developing it.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree, Steerpike!! Fanfics are alright for people who have just started to write anything, and I am sure that many of us here in Mythic Scribes started that way =) The first stories that I wrote in my life were Thundercats fanfictions, and that was good to start with, but any person seeking to become a real writer must abandon the fanfics game and create his or her own real works.

Sadly, many people writing fanfics have real talent and they refuse to write or create anything of their own... such is the case of a very talented 13 year old girl that I met at fanfiction.net some months ago- she is brilliant, but she seems to have no interest in creating her own characters or stories =(

Sometimes I feel sad for them, they do not know the pride and joy of creating your own world...


----------



## Devor (Jan 10, 2012)

Normally when I think of fanfiction I think of someone who's writing with another writer's characters.  But there's a lot of shared world projects and even some video games where the line can get pretty blurred.  As those projects employ a large number of talented fantasy writers, and may provide a valid avenue for some fantasy writers to become published, I don't think they should be dismissed.

Oh, to add.  In television one way you break into screenwriting is to write a script for the latest hot new show, the ones who need writers.  I think some pieces could be seen as doing the same, or practicing for the same, in a video game or a shared world.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never really read any fan-fiction. To me, knowing that it's not cannon is enough to diminish it's value. I don't think anyone but the original author is qualified to write their characters. Fans have favourites, and wants, and a bias that would distort (or even tear apart) the authors world and themes, and it means that I can find little meaning in it. As a reader, I want substance. As harmless fun or an exercise though, I don't really care, I just won't read it myself.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

Johnny Cosmo said:


> I've never really read any fan-fiction. To me, knowing that it's not cannon is enough to diminish it's value. I don't think anyone but the original author is qualified to write their characters. Fans have favourites, and wants, and a bias that would distort (or even tear apart) the authors world and themes, and it means that I can find little meaning in it. As a reader, I want substance. As harmless fun or an exercise though, I don't really care, I just won't read it myself.


What if the fan-fiction revolves around characters that aren't actual written heroes in the universe? I'm writing a 6 and a half page fan-fiction in the Warcraft series that has nothing to do with any major lore characters.

Edited for stupid grammatical errors.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 10, 2012)

> What if the fan-fiction is revolves around characters that aren't actual written heroes in the universe? I'm writing a 6 and a half page fan-fiction in the Warcraft series that has nothing to do major lore characters.



That's not so bad. I suppose it depends on the world too though. I'm not likely to read anything based on the Warcraft world because I think of it as a world designed for games, so whilst there might be fewer themes to push against when writing fan-fiction, it's not likely to appeal to me emotionally.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 10, 2012)

I believe that writing for shared world projects like Star Wars expanded universe, games like World of Warcraft, tv series and so on is a different matter, not actually the same as writing fanfics!! Anyway, I prefer to write with my own characters and my own worlds, it makes me feel so proud =)

Well, it seems that I will not be granted permission by Black Dragon to share my parody The Timelines of Nornium in the Showcase... Maybe I could try with that new self-promote section??


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> I believe that writing for shared world projects like Star Wars expanded universe, games like World of Warcraft, tv series and so on is a different matter, not actually the same as writing fanfics!! Anyway, I prefer to write with my own characters and my own worlds, it makes me feel so proud =)


Well, of course I am working on my own project as well. I'm pretty sure most people that write fan-fiction are writing their own stories, too. I'm working on a project that has over fourty pages of documentation...


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 10, 2012)

> I believe that writing for shared world projects like Star Wars expanded universe, games like World of Warcraft, tv series and so on is a different matter, not actually the same as writing fanfics!



I think I agree actually. The scope of those universes probably gives space for a decent level of originality, in terms of character and theme.


----------



## sashamerideth (Jan 10, 2012)

I've read some pretty good fan fiction, some pretty bad fan fiction, and some stuff that was absolutely hilarious, I remember this one Harry Potter fan fic, X rated Hermione/Hermione trist, only a few paragraphs, but I can't find it again... not that I'd link to it here.

I have read my fair share of SW/ST novels, and they're not what I'd consider fanfic. Most of the fanfic that I have been exposed to didn't really get the feel of the characters right., at least to me. Takes more effort to write one that's an accurate portrayal of the characters than I want to spend on something I probably will not ever be able to make money off of.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

Johnny Cosmo said:


> I think I agree actually. The scope of those universes probably gives space for a decent level of originality, in terms of character and theme.


Indeed, Johnny. That is exactly why I chose to write fan-fiction in the Warcraft universe. My stories are actually incredibley loose and it allows me to forge original characters with unique personalities. They aren't associated with any of the major lore events of the MMORPG. My stories are almost completley seperate, although the name of a major lore character may be used.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 10, 2012)

> Indeed, Johnny. That is exactly why I chose to write fan-fiction in the Warcraft universe. My stories are actually incredibley loose and it allows me to forge original characters with unique personalities. They aren't associated with any of the major lore events of the MMORPG. My stories are almost completley seperate, although the name of a major lore character may be used.



I do have to ask - if you're lax in your approach to writing in somebody else's world, to the point where there are only references to the main cannon/lore, why not go a step further and set it in your own world? Especially considering you seem quite serious about the work.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> Well, it seems that I will not be granted permission by Black Dragon to share my parody The Timelines of Nornium in the Showcase... Maybe I could try with that new self-promote section??



Sorry for not getting back sooner, but it has been decided that you can post it.  Also how did you try to contact him? He doesn't remember getting a PM (which is probably the best way, for future reference)


As for the topic on-hand.  I would have to disagree that it is always a crutch.  In many cases it is, but again it isn't always.  First and foremost, it is FUN.  People do it for enjoyment.  I have also found that the best fanfic authors can make the world their own, by adding new characters or expanding on things the original glossed over or ignored altogether and having it fit.  

The author of the fanfic I mentioned in previous post started writing it when she was 13 and never thought she would make it as far as she has.  She just wanted to continue on the story of her favorite anime.  It's her fans that have made her continue it to its approaching conclusion.  She has expanded world so that it is as much hers as it is the creators'.  She has a job as a professional writer, but continues to write it.  Chapters are fewer and far-er between but they are still good.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 10, 2012)

myrddin173 said:


> Sorry for not getting back sooner, but it has been decided that you can post it.  Also how did you try to contact him? He doesn't remember getting a PM (which is probably the best way, for future reference)


Thank you, Myrddin!! I asked Black Dragon in a thread called "How to use the Showcase" describing what the story is like =) The problem with The Timelines of Nornium is not just the fact that it is derivative work: Also, the story contains dangerous material and I fear that it could become a seed of conflict if I actually post it... are you sure that it's alright??


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> Thank you, Myrddin!! I asked Black Dragon in a thread called "How to use the Showcase" describing what the story is like =) The problem with The Timelines of Nornium is not just the fact that it is derivative work: Also, the story contains dangerous material and I fear that it could become a seed of conflict if I actually post it... are you sure that it's alright??



I would send a PM to Black Dragon.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

Johnny Cosmo said:


> I do have to ask - if you're lax in your approach to writing in somebody else's world, to the point where there are only references to the main cannon/lore, why not go a step further and set it in your own world? Especially considering you seem quite serious about the work.



I do see your point, Johnny, but I just feel that the setting I have my current work is already to far embedded and it is feels necessary for the story to be told. I could probably replace the names of lore characters (the few that I'd use) and places very easily, but I'm sort of writing them as a tribute. I probably sound like the only thing I write is fan-fiction but, as I have said before, I am working on my own project. Writing fan-fiction is more like a tribute to the franchise, I feel. The one I am currently working on right now will be the last I do for a long time. 

I seem quite serious about the work because it's based in one my most loved universes of all time. Still, I know it's something that you can't get paid for. It's only something to improve my writing, gain experience and just generally take a break from my main project.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 10, 2012)

> but I'm sort of writing them as a tribute



I guessed so, which is fair enough.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 10, 2012)

sashamerideth said:


> I have read my fair share of SW/ST novels, and they're not what I'd consider fanfic.



I agree. If you're writing officially-licensed, published works, even though they are set in a shared universe I wouldn't call them fanfic. 

Some professional writers might write a fanfic story here and there (like Steven Brust did with _Firefly_), but the authors who are writing the published Star Wars books you see on the shelves are not writing fanfic in my view.


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I agree. If you're writing officially-licensed, published works, even though they are set in a shared universe I wouldn't call them fanfic.
> 
> Some professional writers might write a fanfic story here and there (like Steven Brust did with _Firefly_), but the authors who are writing the published Star Wars books you see on the shelves are not writing fanfic in my view.


 Of course. I wouldn't say that R. A Salvatore, who is writing in the Forgotten Realms universe, is writing fan-fiction.


----------



## Reaver (Jan 10, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I agree. If you're writing officially-licensed, published works, even though they are set in a shared universe I wouldn't call them fanfic.
> 
> Some professional writers might write a fanfic story here and there (like Steven Brust did with _Firefly_), but the authors who are writing the published Star Wars books you see on the shelves are not writing fanfic in my view.



So if I wanted to write this whole sci-fi/fantasy with, oh, I don't know...sentient, talking bi-pedal pigs dressed in shiny, 
mid-70's "Buck Rogers" spacesuits who fly around the universe in a pig-shaped starship getting into one crazy adventure after another...would that be considered fanfic?  I'm just asking, because I have like...two pages written so far....


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

Reaver said:


> So if I wanted to write this whole sci-fi/fantasy with, oh, I don't know...sentient, talking bi-pedal pigs dressed in shiny,
> mid-70's "Buck Rogers" spacesuits who fly around the universe in a pig-shaped starship getting into one crazy adventure after another...would that be considered fanfic?  I'm just asking, because I have like...two pages written so far....


No. That's fiction based heavily on an existing... I'm just kidding, that's not based at all on Star Wars, obviously. But you get my point, hopefully. 

Fan-fiction, to me at least, is when you're writing in an existing world and you are using existing elements from that world. Just because you're writing about pigs in space doesn't make it Star Wars fan-fiction.

I think that's what you're talking about anyway...


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 10, 2012)

Reaver said:


> So if I wanted to write this whole sci-fi/fantasy with, oh, I don't know...sentient, talking bi-pedal pigs dressed in shiny,
> mid-70's "Buck Rogers" spacesuits who fly around the universe in a pig-shaped starship getting into one crazy adventure after another...would that be considered fanfic?  I'm just asking, because I have like...two pages written so far....



So you're writing Pigs In Space fanfic? I bet there's not much of that floating around!


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> So you're writing Pigs In Space fanfic? I bet there's not much of that floating around!


Oh, is that what he/she was talking about? If not, my above post is still valid!


----------



## Reaver (Jan 10, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I bet there's not much of that floating around!



Oh jeez! SPOILER ALERT!! 

Thanks alot, Steerpike! You just gave away the ending of my 10 book series. 

I was just kidding in that earlier post...but I Googled it: http://www.muppetcentral.com

Surely this is a sign of the end of days.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 10, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> So you're writing Pigs In Space fanfic? I bet there's not much of that *floating around!*



I see what you did there.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 11, 2012)

The interesting thing about Warcraft is that it is almost a sort of fanfic in its own right. The original Warcraft was more or less taken from Warhammer. Even though the lore has evolved since then, it is still there are its root and they've kept the look and feel. I prefer the Warhammer lore on the whole, however.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a little fanfiction about Jedi Knights travelling to have vacations in Middle-Earth, where they meet Aes Sedai that happen to be visiting the Shire and then Frodo and Sam decide to make both sides fight to see what happens... Just in case anyone is interested in reading it =)


----------



## Reaver (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm definitely interested in reading something like that! Where can I find it?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello Reaver, I'll polish it up and upload it to fanfiction.net- I'll tell you when it's ready =)


----------



## Reaver (Jan 12, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> Hello Reaver, I'll polish it up and upload it to fanfiction.net- I'll tell you when it's ready =)



Cool! I look forward to reading it!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 17, 2012)

A question for Myrddin, other Moderators or Administrator Black Dragon: Is it alright to post links to fanfictions in this thread??


----------



## Xanados (Jan 18, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> A question for Myrddin, other Moderators or Administrator Black Dragon: Is it alright to post links to fanfictions in this thread??



I would say yes, because you technically aren't hosting it on this site. I posted a link, in the Showcase section, to my blog that hosts fan-fiction.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 21, 2012)

Well that sounds good enough Xanados, I'll post my first fanfiction link right now:

Battlestar Fleur

A Battlestar Galactica 2003 Parody with Harry Potter characters!! Please read =)


----------



## Reaver (Jan 31, 2012)

I REALLY like what you have posted so far!:coool!: I can't wait to read more!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 31, 2012)

The Other Battle of Hogwarts

A Braveheart parody with Harry Potter characters!! Please read =) Warning!! Contains heavy cursing and violent deaths.


----------



## Reaver (Jan 31, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> The Other Battle of Hogwarts
> 
> A Braveheart parody with Harry Potter characters!! Please read =) Warning!! Contains heavy cursing and violent deaths.




VERY, VERY COOL STUFF! I highly recommend everyone check this out!


----------

